# Corn snakes, different size enclosure for different size snake



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a baby corn snake, maybe a few months old

i just want to know what size enlosure would i use for what size snake?

what i mean is rub to wooden vivarium Vs baby corn to adult female and when?

e.g 1 year old 18 L rub?? etc...


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Length of snake = length + width of the viv, By the time it gets to a 3ft viv it will probably not need anything bigger. Corns unlike some other snakes don't freak out so much if the viv is a bit bigger than they need so would not worry about it too much just upgrade viv when it's looking a bit cramped you will know your snake and when it needs a bigger viv better than anyone on hear.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

bump ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DragonFish66 (Sep 13, 2009)

I kept my corns in 9l rubs untill they were about 2ft which was about 1 year old then mine got moved into various rubs all the same size just different heights they were 33l,50l 64l rubs all the snakes are doing great and this is going to be there final homes unless they grow to above average size i would say a 3ftx1.5ftx1.5ft viv will be perfect size for an adult


----------

